# 3XL Placement



## Louie2010 (Feb 26, 2010)

I have an order where I have to embroider a company logo on T-shirts & Polo's and they need XL & 3 XL. 

Does anyone have a lot of experience with left chest logo on 3XL? 

If so what measurements do you usually use? I don't want them to look "off" compared to the XL's.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

http://www.emblibrary.com/el/elprojects/pdf/PR1152.pdf

You may need to adjust some for the 3xl


----------



## Louie2010 (Feb 26, 2010)

lizziemaxine said:


> You may need to adjust some for the 3xl


Thanks I do appreciate the response, but I am familiar with the standard sizes, I do them regularly. I just haven't done 3XL and it is that adjustment that I am trying to figure out so it would look best. 

I was hoping to learn from those that have more experience with 3XL as to what looks best so that they will look balanced when standing by the other employees wearing the large and XL shirts.

Especially since they are also wanting T-shirts in addition to the polo's. I mostly embroider logos on polo's for my customers.


----------



## cottonking (Apr 25, 2011)

When in doubt put the shirt on and hand place a piece of masking tape where it looks good visually. I know it's a 3XL but you can have someone hold up the shirt or put a hoodie on then the shirt to help fill it out. Womens shirts are the same way sometimes you have to put it on a girl to see how it fits on then you can see where it will look the best.


----------



## kblack (Feb 2, 2011)

Do you have a hoop master? Put your hope master in number 24 for 3xl
Here is a site with some placement on sizes

http://www.embroiderysupplies.com/images/Hoop Master/placement.pdf


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

2/3 down the sleeve and center at the collar or just off an inch to the sleeve side on a 3x or up. 

Keep in mind your audience. We had a problem with car club guys that ordered shirts too large and the logo ended up under their arm. When I pointed out the shirt was too large they got pissed. Go figure. On a girls shirt, it is the opposite. They order too small.


----------

